# Bessere Werkzeuge?



## Myronn (19. April 2007)

Mein Hauptmann ist angehender Goldschmied. Zum Start der Handwerker-Karriere bekam ich ja als Grundausstattung Werkzeuge mit, die allerdings nicht so gut sind. 

- Wo bekommt man bessere her?
- Ab wann sollte man neue Werkzeuge kaufen? 

Hat da schon wer bisserl Erfahrung mit?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Desdinova (19. April 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Mein Hauptmann ist angehender Goldschmied. Zum Start der Handwerker-Karriere bekam ich ja als Grundausstattung Werkzeuge mit, die allerdings nicht so gut sind.
> 
> - Wo bekommt man bessere her?
> - Ab wann sollte man neue Werkzeuge kaufen?
> ...



Also viel Erfahrung hab ich auch noch nicht, aber bei deinen Fragen kann ich dir evtl. ein Stückchen weiter helfen. Bessere Werkzeuge bekommst du u.a. von Händlern die oft in der Nähe der Ausbilder stehen. Wenn du z.B. nur eine normale Säge hast, kannst du beim Händler eine "bronzene Säge" kaufen oder so ähnlich. 
Es ist auch so, dass du sofort am Anfang dein erstes Werkzeug durch welches vom Händler ersetzen kannst. Die Grundausstattung hat ja oft lästige Fähigkeiten drauf wie: +3,00 Sekunden auf Abbauzeit oder so.

Is nicht viel aber zumindest a bisserl.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Balisk (19. April 2007)

Bessere Werkzeuge kann der "normale" Schmied bauen. Je nach Stufe (Geselle, Experte usw.) immer bessere, aber ich glaub die Pläne dafür muss man finden. Ich renn zur Zeit auch mit einer lila nen Spitzhacke rum die unser Gilden-Schmied gebaut hat


----------



## Myronn (20. April 2007)

Ahso! Danke für die Tipps... ich schau mal bei den Händlern vorbei, ob ich da schonmal ein bisschen was besseres bekommen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und ansonsten vielleicht mal Auktionshaus, wenn die Preise vertretbar sind. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reto (21. April 2007)

hi,

mal ne blöde frage hab grad den Beruf des Entdeckers angeommen, wo bekomme ich nun die start werkzeuge? 
Beim Händler kann ich nur die mit Brozenen Sachen kaufen.

cu


----------



## Myronn (21. April 2007)

Also ich habe gestern beim Händler Werkzeuge gekauft, und zwar bronzene. Das sind die zweitbesten scheinbar, nach der Ausrüstung, die man bei der Berufswahl bekommt,


----------



## Merlord (21. April 2007)

Und wo hast du diese Werkzeuge gekauft?


----------



## Reto (21. April 2007)

hmm ich hab bei der Berufswahl nix bekommen... ein bug? vielleicht?


----------



## Myronn (21. April 2007)

Ich bin GOldschmied, habe also GOldschmiedwerkzeug, Pickel und Kochtopf. Alle Items gibt es zB. in Bree in dem Haus, wo die ganzen Handwerkstrainer sind. Hat alles zusammen nur ein paar Silber gekostet.


----------



## Reto (21. April 2007)

hat sich erledigt hab umgelernt 2x und nun hab ich das werkzeug ... komisch aber passt nu^^ cu


----------



## Melrakal (25. April 2007)

hm...ok bronzenes Werkzeug gekauft... aber wie werd ich das minderwertige jetzt los? oO Ich kanns weder beim Händler verkaufen noch zerstören durch aus dem Inventar ziehen... :/


----------



## Myronn (26. April 2007)

Doch das kannste aus dem Inventar ziehen. Nur an manchen Orten/Stellen geht das nicht. Geh mal in eine andere Ecke, dann klappt es ...


----------



## Melrakal (26. April 2007)

ok, hat geklappt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anarton (28. April 2007)

Es gibt übrigens Rezepte für Schmiede, die hochwertigere Werkzeuge herstellen können.


----------



## Tally (16. August 2007)

Also ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in HdRO, deshalb seit bitte nachsichtig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin mit meiner Elbin gestern in Ered Luin angekommen und habe als Jägerin die Begabung Waldhüter gewählt. Habe die zugehörigen Werkzeuge bekommen und mich dann auf die Suche nach Ebereschenzweigen gemacht. Habe dank des "Radars" auch welche gefunden, aber konnte das Zeug nicht aufsammeln, weil angeblich das Werkzeug fehlte. Habe erst gedacht, die Grundausstattung sei zu schlecht und mir das bronzene Zeugs beim Händler gekauft. Als es damit dann auch nicht ging, habe ich ich mich erst mal frustriert ausgeloggt, war schon spät.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Während ich hier so schreibe kommt mir der Gedanke, dass es vielleicht nicht an der Werkzeugqualität liegt, sondern das ich damit faslch umgegangen bin. Ich schleppe es in einem der Beutel mit mir rum, wie ich das von WoW gewöhnt bin. Muss ich meinen Char damit vielleicht gezielt ausrüsten, also das jeweils notwendige Werkzeug statt der Waffe anlegen oder sowas? Oder wie geht man mit den Werkzeugen in HdRO sonst um?

Sorry, wenn ich ne dumme Frage stelle, aber manchmal ist man halt schwer von Begriff. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maireen (16. August 2007)

Ja du musst es rechtsklicken , also ausrüsten 
Und wenn es kaputt ist reparieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemein sei noch gesagt das die Schmiede nicht einfach nur Bessere Werkzeuge herstellen können, sondern das je höher die Werkzeuge sind auch der Crit-Wert steigt. Das ist nachher wichtig um Gegenstände zu critten.
Das heisst zb in deinem Fall Myronn, du musst eine Stufe komplett meistern (also 2x durchskillen) dann siehst du unten in der Mitte ein Feld, wenn du das anklickst und dann über einen bestimmten Gegenstand aus deiner Liste fährst, siehst du was du für die Herstellung benötigst und wie hoch deine momentanen Critchancen sind.
Diese kann man aber noch steigern, dafür spricht man einen Gelehrten an. Die stellen nämlich bestimmte Rollen her die deine Crtichance erhöhen können.


----------



## Tally (16. August 2007)

Maireen schrieb:


> Ja du musst es rechtsklicken , also ausrüsten
> Und wenn es kaputt ist reparieren.
> 
> 
> ...


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich habe nen 7-Tage-Budy-Account und leider kein Handbuch, in dem ich sowas vermutlich hätte nachschlagen können.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (16. August 2007)

Das Handbuch als Download findest du hier.


----------



## HdR-Zocker (28. September 2007)

Myronn schrieb:


> Mein Hauptmann ist angehender Goldschmied. Zum Start der Handwerker-Karriere bekam ich ja als Grundausstattung Werkzeuge mit, die allerdings nicht so gut sind.
> 
> - Wo bekommt man bessere her?
> - Ab wann sollte man neue Werkzeuge kaufen?



Ich kann dir Verbessertes-Bronze-Werkzeug herstellen.


----------

